# The New Captain Willard Prospex SPB151 & SPB153



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Seiko introduce the SPB151 & SPB153 (Captain Willard)

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-spb151-and-spb153-captain-willard-prospex-introducing


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Tazmo61 why do you do this ? :bash:










Wonder if they'll be available in the UK ?

Is have that in a flash. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Is have that in a flash. :thumbsup:


 A better picture here …










Another article on these models from ABTW .

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-revives-a-classic-70s-dive-watch-design-for-new-prospex-spb151-and-spb153-models/.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I am kind of intrigued.

Waiting till June it is then.

Cheers.


----------



## Nickshangs (Feb 11, 2018)

This one is the real deal , and no X On the dial 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citizen Tomatio (Apr 17, 2020)

That's a beauty


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice and certainly iconic pieces, however when I think of the price they're going to be.........................

[IMG alt="Apocalypse Now Horror GIF by Maudit - Find & Share on GIPHY" data-ratio="52.00"]https://media.giphy.com/media/5yuC2vIsQJdoA/giphy.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Nickshangs (Feb 11, 2018)

I paid £2700 for this, which makes it a premium seiko watch , but as a seiko addict for many years, it's a grail watch for me. I'm sure the prospex versions are better value for money. However I love this and would never sell it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I must admit that I am not as keen on this watch as I feel I ought to be. What puts me off is the shape of the case beneath the dial/bezel. It reminds me of a squashed cow-pat oozing outside its proper parameters beneath the dial/bezel. Sorry - I know I should be ashamed of myself. :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

> It reminds me of a squashed cow-pat oozing outside its proper parameters beneath the....


 Interesting analogy, Honour.

Hadn't got you down as the country yokel type ?

:tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

> I must admit that I am not as keen on this watch as I feel I ought to be. What puts me off is the shape of the case beneath the dial/bezel. It reminds me of a squashed cow-pat oozing outside its proper parameters beneath the dial/bezel. Sorry - I know I should be ashamed of myself. :biggrin:


 What is surprising, after many years of avoiding them, I now wear similar almost daily because their comfort over aesthetics wins hands down.  The only thing about this one is the price would put me off buying it as an everyday "rough and tumble" watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

> I must admit that I am not as keen on this watch as I feel I ought to be. What puts me off is the shape of the case beneath the dial/bezel. It reminds me of a squashed cow-pat oozing outside its proper parameters beneath the dial/bezel. Sorry - I know I should be ashamed of myself. :biggrin:


 Well always watching, a squashed cow-pat is a novel way of describing it, first time bezel and cow-pat have appeared n the same sentence im sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I like this a lot, squashed cow pat or not :clap: . Not too sure I'd want to stump up a grand for one though :swoon: even though it is an iconic piece. I'm actually quite liking the green dial too.


----------

